# which way to go?



## patnic (May 24, 2009)

hello to all , in 2010 4 ladies from australia are swapping m/homes in europe & u.k. 1st pick-up is 100k nth. frankfurt. we have 6 mths.can anyone suggest a route where we will see as much as possible of all eu.scan,&uk? bring aust. we are used to distances & prefer wildcamping. are we expecting too much? would be gratefull for any help. thanks Pat. lalso looking for swap in u.k.right hand drive.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

6 months . . I envy you !
There will no doubt be several replies offering you route advice but just sit down with a cup of tea & a map of Europe & look to see the places you all wish to visit - from that it should be quite easy to work our routes [stay off of pay motorways, they are faster but you won't see anything of the countryside] - as you progress, further posts from you on ACSI cards / Aires / Stelplatz etc will bring forth loads of help & advice.
[when we visited Aus we didn't need a GPS / TomTom as in some places there was only one road . . . here in UK & europe my advice is you'll need one !


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i suggest you plan your route with the weather in mind ?
which time of year are you planning to tour it can be v hot in the south in summer and vv cold in the north (main land europe) in winter 
chapter


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

my suggestion would be to do Scandinavia between mid-June and mid-August, otherwise it can be rather chilly up there. 

The rest depends on your arrival/departure date: Southern France and Italy get pretty hot in Summer (which is as you probably know from June to August here :wink: ), but are very nice at spring time, so around March, April. And Autumn, so September, October, would be a good time for Germany. Many local wine and beer festivals and stuff like that. 

Real "wild camping" opportunities are rare in Europe, most of it is too densely populated. Except Scandinavia, but there you may not drive off-road. But there are a lot of dedicated motorhome sites, called "Stellplatz" in Germany, "Aire Camping-Car" in France, etc. Range is from basic and free, to luxurious and not cheap, so there is something for everyone. Check out our Site review database.

And: I would not bother swapping MH to right-hand drive for UK. Just stay with your LHD. No continental driver would swap when going to UK, and even quite a few MHF members own LHD vans.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

